# Dual He-111



## Aggie08 (Oct 13, 2006)

http://www.stelzriede.com/ms/photos/planes/he11112.jpg

Never even heard of this odd looker. Anyone have any info on it?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2006)

Heinkel He 111Z "Zwilling"

www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org - Luftwaffe Resource Center - Heinkel He 111Z























Rod's WarBirds


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeap was mostly used a glider tug. Only 12 were built.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 14, 2006)

and ever so much fun to shoot down in IL-2 FB.... with invincibility and unlimited ammo of course


----------



## Henk (Oct 14, 2006)

Just think if they made it a bomber?


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 14, 2006)

Must have been a logistical nightmare, trying to make sure the two planes acted as one with flaps and rudder control, etc.


----------



## Henk (Oct 15, 2006)

Still great aircraft though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2006)

Aggie08 said:


> Must have been a logistical nightmare, trying to make sure the two planes acted as one with flaps and rudder control, etc.



Logistics has to do with supplies not aerodymics or engineering.

Besides it was not that difficult to do. Any decent aircraft company can make it work and Heinkel did. The concept was not new and it was not a difficult task to build it.


----------



## Henk (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a pic of the He-111Z.







WWII aviation photos


----------



## d_bader (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that this is a fascinating plane but I think that there was a Ju290 one aswell!!!!! Not sure though


----------



## Henk (Nov 9, 2006)

Do not know anything of a Ju-290 modified like this, but will never know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2006)

No there were none that were done like this. There was no point to it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 10, 2006)

> Just think if they made it a bomber?



you'd be better off spending your time developing a new bomber! she'd still have the restrictions of the original aircraft but would've been even more lumbering..........


----------



## JG57_Rall (Nov 10, 2006)

d_bader said:


> I think that this is a fascinating plane but I think that there was a Ju290 one aswell!!!!! Not sure though



Hi bader, checkout this link. I can`t read the lingo but it all about the 
Ju-290z. Another German twin.Junkers Ju-290Z

JG57_Rall


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2006)

It was never built.


----------



## Dolpho (Nov 15, 2006)

Hopfully this time the drawing will show


----------



## Dolpho (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry, wasthe wrong drawing


----------



## d_bader (Nov 19, 2006)

I thought I had heard of an idea to have a zwilling Ju 290. The picture from the link shown by JG57 Rall is from one of the luftwaffe secret projects books. It is not the fighters but is either ground attack or bombers books. I have to say that the luftwaffe secret projects series are superb and great to read and have a look at the outlandish designs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

The idea was drawn up, but it was never built.


----------



## merlin (Jan 26, 2007)

Wasn't the He-111z also used as a tug for the air launched V-1!? I'm sure I've read about them, being shot down over the North Sea, by Mosquito night fighters.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

V-1s could be launched from single He-111s on their own.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2007)

I could be wrong, but My understand is the Z was only used as a glider tug.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

i've certainly never heard of them being used as anything more..............


----------



## Henk (Jan 27, 2007)

Yes you guys are right they were only used as Glider tugs.


----------



## f111_mac (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi there,

Why did the Germans go out of there way to develop the he 111 dual when they already had a four engined plane developed and running the he 116?
It just does not make any sense as the two bodies will cancel out the power of your fifth engine?


Heinkel He 116 - mail plane

Get regards
F111_mac


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 28, 2007)

Actually a few were built. I know because there are actual photos of a Duel He-111z that I have in my collection of images. These look absolutely real without a question of photo shopping.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes 10 were built but they were never used for anythign but glider tugs.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 30, 2007)

Amazing idea but it used an aircraft that was on its way to being obsolete. The He-111 had been around since 1939-1940 at this stage so it was getting to need a face-lift and better engines which were never delivered...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

yes which is why it's fortunate glider towing isn't normally considdered a front line duty.........


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, it is interesting to think of what might have been for the He-111 if they upgraded the engines, etc. It could still have been effective until 1943-1944...


----------

